# Cheese blending



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

So a couple of weeks I smoked some Parmesan and Asiago cheese. Flash forward to two days ago. Ann made some homemade spaghetti sauce. And while finishing up dinner. It was then that I recalled having smoked the cheeses. Too late for that. But it won't happen twice!  I plan on having some left overs for lunch today. So, I took out a piece of each and shredded them and mixed together. About a 50/50 blend. Didn't measure. But the pieces looked about the same size. Put it in a zip lock bag. And added about a tsp of corn starch and shook it up nice. And put in 2 pint mason jars. Now here it is 4am and I'm jonesing for some spaghetti and meatballs!


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 29, 2019)

go for it,


----------



## JCAP (Oct 29, 2019)

Sounds like it will be awesome. You know what they say, breakfast is the most important meal of the day. Make it a good one!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

danmcg said:


> go for it,



I've had stranger meals in the morning. Though I'm still full from dinner. After I'm done moving things around in the garage then I'll be ready.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 29, 2019)

It's probably as good as the knockwurst I just had for breakfast. Maybe better!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

Back when I worked nights. And came home in the morning I would eat things that made the wife leave the kitchen!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2019)

Your making me hungry & I just ate breakfast!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Your making me hungry & I just ate breakfast!
> Al



I know! I just got done working in the garage. Time for a snack.


----------



## xray (Oct 29, 2019)

That will make some good spaghetti and meatballs!!

I use most of my smoked cheese shredded or sliced and added to foods. We’ll snack on just the cheese here and there...but definitely adds to a dish.

Like!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

xray said:


> That will make some good spaghetti and meatballs!!
> 
> I use most of my smoked cheese shredded or sliced and added to foods. We’ll snack on just the cheese here and there...but definitely adds to a dish.
> 
> Like!



I use it at times. I seem to forget it's in the the other fridge until it is too late.


----------



## xray (Oct 29, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I use it at times. I seem to forget it's in the the other fridge until it is too late.



I do that a lot too, good thing it gets better with age.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

xray said:


> I do that a lot too, good thing it gets better with age.



True!


----------

